# Vostok Europe



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Forgive me if I'm wrong but browsing through Vostok Europe's watches they seem to be expensive Miyota Auto powered offerings.

Nothing wrong with Miyota Auto, I bought a Bulova with that movement sub 200.

Vostok Europe think nothing of 350 plus.

They may be wonderful watches for all I know but pricey for what they are.

Any opinions :yes:

Cheers


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

yup very pricey and some of them look like something you would win in a grab machine at the arcades


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2016)

saying nothing without a lawyer present


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I really liked a lot of the first batch of VEs when they first appeared, as well as the Maxim Gorky and Energia that appeared soon after. I've had a few including a Red Square (bought from Roy actually) and a Maxim Gorky. I've passed up on a few Energias as I'm less keen on them. Would still like a Metro though. The pricing was quite good at the start but a good few of the later ones are going too high.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

However, if you ever come across one of these, please let me know....Vostok Europe 'Red Square' Mk 2 in blue and on the bracelet. Probably the only other watch I fancy getting hold of along with the Seiko Baby Tuna...


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I like their Ekranoplans, had the chance to buy an automatic in pretty much mint condition for 250$ but eventually passed. I don't even know what movement it had though.. I should check that out ...

EDIT: Apparently in-house russian ****...


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I have to admit that I really like the look of most of them; will never get one as they're just too big for my little girly wrists.

http://www.heinnie.com/watches/f/brand/vostok


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Steep prices I think


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, too pricey at present. Follow them on Amazon and you might pick up a bargain. I've had the one on my profile pic for a good number of years and it runs like a dream. Was about £45, brand new from Amazon. Perhaps they were just establishing their brand back then and so were offering deep discounts.


----------



## ABaird3 (Apr 23, 2016)

I've seen them being sold on the Ideal World shopping channel, which fact alone doesn't bode well. I was never taken with any of the designs.

http://www.idealworld.tv/jewellery/brand--vostok+europe?icn=h_tn08_b_vostok&ici=h_tn08_b


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

500 pounds for a bronze watch  ...

I know bronze is more expensive but...

Overall they are NOT worth the price unless you really want that type of design on your wrist.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I've had this one for about 4 years. Excuse the crappy old photo. I can't fault the watch or the build quality, it looks great and keeps great time though I don't often wear it as I'm always too concerned about damaging the black case and bracelet. I would have got rid of it years ago but I've never tried selling it as I don't think I'd recoup anything close to its original price so I may as well hang on to it.

Its the Dual Time Mark 1 N1 Rocket Watch, with the red hand denoting the 24hr clock. Apparently they are made from decommissioned N1 Rockets (which were the largest Russian rockets in the Soviet era). I'm not sure how much I believe the story but that's what they are saying. They are based in Lithuania which was once part of pre Soviet Russia, many decades ago. It's worth having look at their Wikipedia listing as it isn't just Miyolta movements they use, according to the article on Wikipedia they started with Vostok movements Lang time ago though have also used Soprod and Seiko.


----------



## Paul R (Apr 21, 2021)

I love my Vostok Europe K3 submarine. I found recently this New Old Stock for a reasonable price and just fell in love with it. Is it the classic look which, with the stainless-steel bracelet, has a je-ne-sais-quoi of a Rolex Submariner? Is it the Lithuanian/Russian origin which is very special to me? Is the watch echoing some forgotten memories of my childhood? Whatever it is, I just love it. Its Vostok 2432 movement, frozen in time for more than a decade, is gradually coming back to life. I rewind it gently every morning, adjust the time when needed, check it and enjoy its accuracy during the day and let it rest at night in the winder. It is a demanding movement with a strong character; it does not give in easily. One needs to patience and tenacity to be adopted by this movement. This model is the 2432/0325028, with a black dial showing large numbers and a red logo. Only 3000 were made. The watch is robust, but time takes its toll. How many of them survived the past decade, undamaged? Not many I assume. This makes my watch even more special.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Awwwww an RWP thread resurrected. Goodness I miss him. Yeah these watches would totally have been my thing back in the day if they weren't mostly quartz. But now days I don't mind quartz but I do mind oversized. They're essentially a fashion brand, much like nixon in many ways.



Paul R said:


> I love my Vostok Europe K3 submarine. I found recently this New Old Stock for a reasonable price and just fell in love with it. Is it the classic look which, with the stainless-steel bracelet, has a je-ne-sais-quoi of a Rolex Submariner? Is it the Lithuanian/Russian origin which is very special to me? Is the watch echoing some forgotten memories of my childhood? Whatever it is, I just love it. Its Vostok 2432 movement, frozen in time for more than a decade, is gradually coming back to life. I rewind it gently every morning, adjust the time when needed, check it and enjoy its accuracy during the day and let it rest at night in the winder. It is a demanding movement with a strong character; it does not give in easily. One needs to patience and tenacity to be adopted by this movement. This model is the 2432/0325028, with a black dial showing large numbers and a red logo. Only 3000 were made. The watch is robust, but time takes its toll. How many of them survived the past decade, undamaged? Not many I assume. This makes my watch even more special.


 That's actually rather tasteful for a VE watch. I dig it.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I quite liked a couple but the price seemed odd. I figure they are made for the Russian market.

See, we buy Boctok precisely because of what they are/were. Bullet proof, military grade, in house, quirky and above all.. historically diverse from Swiss/American/European/Eastern. It has lead Boctok to become famous with high status (for what they are). When seen from within Russia that status is a western desire for a Russian brand and that brand also happens to make more expensive "European watches". These are the ones that become desirable for affluent Russians as owning one enhances their sense of patriotism and allows other patriots to see a form of 'Russian haute couture'.

Well.. that's my theory about it anyway.


----------



## AlwaysAlba (Jan 27, 2021)

Ideal world TV still plugs Vostok Europe watches, usually on a Sunday or Monday night.

They make a big play on the number of GTLS tubes the watches have and also the fact that some of the watches are named after old military machines that were designed to blow us to kingdom come !

Have a watch of the channel, especially when Peter Simon is presenting, he's hilarious.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

AlwaysAlba said:


> Ideal world TV still plugs Vostok Europe watches, usually on a Sunday or Monday night.
> 
> They make a big play on the number of GTLS tubes the watches have and also the fact that some of the watches are named after old military machines that were designed to blow us to kingdom come !
> 
> Have a watch of the channel, especially when Peter Simon is presenting, he's hilarious.


 Yep Peter Simon should have a comedy show I like Vostok


----------

